#  Vorstellungen >   War wohl nichts >

## Birgitt

Hallo, 
ich habe über ein anderes Forum hierher gefunden. Eigentlich interessiere ich mich sehr für Medizin und dachte hier vielleicht auch etwas mitlesen, bzw. schreiben zu können. Da sehe ich als erstes das Avatar von StarBuG und weiss genau : hier nicht! So etwas unseriöuses. Mag sein, dass ich da etwas spießig bin, aber wenn es um ein ernstes Thema geht, hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Ich glaube, da müssen Sie bis zu Ihrem Doktortitel noch eine Menge dazu lernen. Ausserdem stört mich das geduze in der Anrede. Da bleibe ich lieber im DMF. 
Erika

----------


## StarBuG

Naja, 
was soll ich dazu sagen...
Jedem das seine. 
Man muss aber nicht alles immer tot ernst sehen, das Leben ist schon hart genug.
Mit Unseriösität hat mein Foto glaube ich nichts zutun, ich bin einfach ein fröhlicher Mensch.
Ich fände es eher kalt und unpersönlich, wenn ich ein Foto von mir im Arztkittel genommen hätte. 
Ein weißer Kittel erzeugt immer eine Distanz, und die hat man schon genug im Krankenhaus und beim Arzt. 
In diesem Forum möchte ich ein Gefühl der Gemeinschaft haben, was momentan auch vorherrscht, zumindest empfinde ich das so.
Dazu gehört auch das Du.
Ich glaube Du (ich benutze das Du, da du auch mit deinem Vornamen geschrieben hast) bist die Erste, die sich an dem persönlichen Ansatz hier im Forum stört. 
Tut mir leid, dass es dir bei uns nicht gefällt, aber man kann es nie allen Recht machen. 
Wünsche dir noch alles Gute 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

> Da bleibe ich lieber im DMF.

 Ja, das wird wohl für alle besser sein.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an! 
Danke @ Monsti und Michael! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo Erkia, 
also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, nachdem ich ihren text gelesen habe, habe ich gar kein bedürfnis sie zu dutzen. 
ich möchte mich meinen vorschreibern anschließen und doch noch ergänzend etwas sagen, 
sie schreiben das sie sich sehr für medizin interessieren, was ja nicht heißen muss das sie die medizin auch täglich benötigen um zu überleben oder ihre lebensqualität zu verbessern, sehen sie, ich interessier mich auch sehr für medizin, allerdings benötige ich sie, wie viele andere hier im forum, um täglich zu überleben und das wir hier in einer ungezwungenen form mit einander umgehen tut mir sehr gut, und ich bin michael dankbar das er es uns allen ermöglicht mit einander zu plaudern ohne das einer seinen status hochpreist. 
wir helfen und gegenseitig mit unserem wissen und das tut einfach nur gut. 
der tägliche überlebenskampf ist schlimm genug!!! 
drum, bin ich auch der meinung das es wohl besser ist sie bleiben dort wo sie sich wohl fühlen, denn nur darauf kommt es an!! 
ich wünsche ihnen alles gute und ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen 
ach ja, zu dem bild von michael möchte ich sagen, ich finde es besser ein angehender arzt sagt: mit ausgestreckter zunge AAAA zum mir *lächel* als das er ein bild von einem berühmten schauspieler als sein bild einstellt.
Michael bleib wie du bist, ich hoffe und wünsche dir und uns das du deine fröhlichkeit auch noch mit deinem akademischen grad behälst!!!

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Erika! 
Es tut mir für Sie leid, wenn Sie in diesem Forum nicht gefunden haben, was sie erhofft hatten.
Aber auch ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Ich finde die persönliche Ebene hier, dass auch mal privates ausgetauscht wird und so sehr schön. Man ist nicht nur sein Beruf (bei mir Krankenschwester-Azubi) und muss den Leuten dementsprechend gegenüber treten. Man darf auch mal einfach "nur" Mensch sein.
Übrigens habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass Hierarchien und strenges "Sie" im Medizinbereich immer weniger werden. Im Krankenhaus ist zwischen Schwestern und Ärzten mittlerweile eigentlich auch endlich das "du" am verbreitetsten. Und da man sehr eng zusammenarbeitet, finde ich das auch sehr schön so, die Ärzte nur selten siezen zu müssen. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## U.S.

Hallo zusammen, also ich verstehe Erika nicht, das Bild ist doch nett und natürlich. Ich habe mehr Vertrauen in einem Arzt, wenn er nicht den Gott in weiß  spielt. 
Ich habe die Einladung im HT-MB - Forum gelesen und mich spontan angemeldet.
Bin weiblich weit über 50, unter 60, selbständig und wünsche  einen schönen  Adventsonntag  
LG.U.S.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo U.S.! 
Na dann will ich dich mal bei uns herzlich Willkommen heißen!
Hoffentlich fühlst du dich bei uns wohl und lernst keine "Götter in Weiß" hier kennen. :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Adventssonntag! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo U.S.  :x_hello_3_cut:  
auch von mir ein  :drawing_heart:  liches Willkommen hier im Forum 
Viel Spaß und viele Antworten  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## U.S.

DANKE - ja ich sehe, es gibt interessante Themen, ich interessiere mich sehr für das aktivieren der Selbstheilungskräfte und versuche so wenig wie möglich Schmerztabletten zu nehmen, außer  SD-Hormone, das muß sein. 
Momentan ist mein großes Thema "die Bewegung" bei Osteoporose und  bei Muskelschwäche.  
schönen Sonntag Allen

----------


## Maggie

So ich möchte mich auch meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Michael bleib wie Du bist. Konnte Ärzte die den Menschen in sich nicht zeigen, eh noch nie leiden. Und unseriös finde ich dieses Forum in keinster Weise.
Man kann hier diskutieren, seine Meinung offen schreiben ohne dass man sich verstellen muß, was ja leider meist im Leben der Fall ist.

----------


## Obelix1962

@ Erika, 
@ U.S. 
Hallo Ihr Zwei  :congratulations_2b_cut:   :congratulations_2b_cut:  ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:  Willkommen im Patientenfragen.net. 
Viel Spass  :emot36_rolling:  in unserem Forum und immer genügend Zeit und Antworten
auf Eure Fragen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

